# Suche Bild wie dieses



## gavanaa (9. August 2004)

wichtig ist mir, dass man so etwa das halbe gesicht sieht und dass die betonung im prinzip auf dem auge liegt,

ein einzelnes bild einer hübshen iris würds vlt, auch tun...


----------



## Beppone (9. August 2004)

Hi GAVANAA,

schau doch mal bei PhotoAlto vorbei (http://www.photoalto.de)
Ich hab da immerwiedermal CD's verschiedener People-Kategorien gekauft, die Qualität ist hervorragend, die Motive Royalty-Free, der Preis überschaubar.

Bep


----------

